
Close the Markets? Data and Psychology Say Maybe - pseudolus
https://www.bloomberg.com/opinion/articles/2020-03-16/data-and-psychology-may-argue-for-us-stock-market-closure
======
llampx
As someone who only recently started investing, my confidence and faith in the
markets has been shaken to the core. The only reason I haven't pulled all my
investments out is that I'm not sure what would be a good re-entry point, and
with each passing day I rue my decision not to sell yesterday.

